# Powells Malt - Vermont Fuel & Produce - Anyone Know?



## HoppingMad (26/9/08)

Check this link:

http://www.brewiki.org/VermontFuel

Prices are from 2005 it seems. Anyone bought grain here? Anyone used Powells Malt? Is it ok or disastrous?
Tried a search on this but could find anything on AHB.

$30 for a 25kg bag is darn low. Says they sell at $1.50 a kilo which seems darn cheap too.
The 25kg price is lower than my Melbourne Bulk Buy. Must have gone up since then if they still sell it?

Hopper.


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/9/08)

There are plenty of threads on AHB, I just did a search and came up with Powells

But i think they have moved and are not yet back in production.


----------



## HoppingMad (26/9/08)

Ah. Gotcha. Got excited there for a minute.

Thought I could smell cheap grain.

I guess as a rule if it sounds like its too good to be true it probably is!


----------

